# New UKC Champion



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Troy completed his UKC Championship this weekend, earning one group second and two group fourths in the three shows he was entered in. It was stinking hot and threatening rain all day (fortunately it held off for Troy's classes, but the Companion Dog group got soaked!), and I was extremely pleased with the way he showed. Whoo-hooo...with his Canadian Championship completed in February, we're done with conformation!!! Now we're concentrating on the titles on the other end of his name....much more fun, in my opinion!!!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

congratulations!!!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Awesome!!!! Well done, very cool


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations Troy and Vivienne. Enjoy the future competitions.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Fabulous !! Congrats !!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Congratulations! Will look forward to hearing about Troy's future endeavors!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Congratulations to you both ! Best of luck in your future endeavors.
You are quite right at times Obedience is much more fun than conformation.
I also believe less stressful.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone!
I don't find conformation showing any more stressful than performance, but I get very frustrated with the politics involved, and coat care for CKC/AKC. I'm much more interested in what my dog can do than what he looks like, but I do agree that function follows form. Proper conformation is necessary for a good performance dog. So, now that we've proven he LOOKS like a poodle should look, we'll work on doing the things poodles can do! I love a versatile poodle!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Vibrant said:


> Thanks everyone!
> I don't find conformation showing any more stressful than performance, but I get very frustrated with the politics involved, and coat care for CKC/AKC. I'm much more interested in what my dog can do than what he looks like, but I do agree that function follows form. Proper conformation is necessary for a good performance dog. So, now that we've proven he LOOKS like a poodle should look, we'll work on doing the things poodles can do! I love a versatile poodle!



I wish I can do both conformation and Performance, however sadly I live too far from all the shows which center mainly in the Ontario area. When having puppies and having to drive at least 7 hours if not more to each show from where I reside it poses a difficulty. I am too intimidated to enter the conformation ring with my dogs.. I have never been good at knowing how to play or tollerate the politics surrounding dog shows. I let my handler deal with it. I admire the people who go it alone and then also do performance. 
Kudos to you for doing both !


----------



## twenjen70 (Jun 9, 2010)

Congratulations! Great job!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> I admire the people who go it alone and then also do performance.
> Kudos to you for doing both !


I'd love to take credit for putting his CKC Ch on him, but I have to admit I had him professionally handled for that! I have handled my own dogs in the CKC ring, but I've come to realize that it is actually more cost effective in the long run to have a professional than to muddle through it myself!
In UKC the dog must be handled by the owner, a member of their family or the breeder. So, yes, I did put that title on him.
I find I get a case of the nerves before any trial I enter...many more butterflies than I've ever gotten stepping into the conformation ring. Maybe that's why I like it better...I love the challenge, and success is oh so sweet!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

love the challenge, and success is oh so sweet![/QUOTE]

So true. Success in finishing your dog in conformation and also in performance is very sweet. Had distances not been a factor for me, plus my intimidation with conformation ring and the time I need to allocate to going out of town to performance venues I would of considered doing it myself.
I am planning though to enter performance rings with Cole.. He is wonderful companion and extremely obedient and I believe he will enjoy obedience as much as he enjoyed conformation..


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> I am planning though to enter performance rings with Cole.. He is wonderful companion and extremely obedient and I believe he will enjoy obedience as much as he enjoyed conformation..


Fantastic! It will be wonderful to see such a successful show dog strutting his stuff in performance!!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

WhooHoo! Congrats!

I know how hard it is! I drove Bindi to one show 13 hours away and two 8 & 9 hours and the others no less then 4 hours to get her Championship. However, more UKC shows are starting up so a couple two hour away shows is great!


----------

